# License plate screws are STUCK



## Melensdad

Got my new license plate and the old one is stuck because I can't back out the screws 

Naturally its on the wife's car so I told her to stick the plate in the window for a while.  Too darn cold to mess with it.

But I have 2 options, looking for votes on the best choice.  

1 -  Heat the offending screws with a torch and a pin-point flame, then try to break them free.  It if works, its the easier & less time consuming option.
2 -  Drill into them then back them out with an "easy out"

What say you all?


----------



## thcri RIP

3. Penetrating oil then screw driver as you try backing it out hit the screw driver with a hammer.  If not then go to 2, if not then 3.


----------



## muleman RIP

Are they in the nylon blocks or metal to metal? I would grab the heads with a vise grip and turn them out. Do you have an impact srewdriver?


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Are they in the nylon blocks or metal to metal? I would grab the heads with a vise grip and turn them out. Do you have an impact srewdriver?



Yes with the bigger heads I have done that also.


----------



## joec

Most of the newer cars seem to have the plastic treaded inserts which might be a problem with heating. I agree that perhaps a penetrating oil might do it.


----------



## Melensdad

FWIW I am GUESSING that it is a metal to metal corrosion problem.  Its been 3 or 4 years since the license plate was changed _(we put "date" stickers on them, then change the plates after several years)_.  





thcri said:


> 3. Penetrating oil then screw driver as you try backing it out hit the screw driver with a hammer.  If not then go to 2, if not then 3.


Already tried this.


----------



## Kane

How come the easy jobs always turn out to be a major operation?  I bet you thought you'd go out there in the freezing cold, Melensdad, and have it all done and Mamma happy in about five minutes.  Now look at the mess you've made, as Ollie would say.


----------



## Melensdad

Kane said:


> How come the easy jobs always turn out to be a major operation?



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## luv2weld

Make your own penetrating oil. Better than anything you can buy. I've tried them all side by side.-----50/50 automatic transmission fluid and acetone
Put in a squirt can. Shake to mix then squirt. Apply to screw,let it sit for 30 minutes. Then squirt again. Can also use medicine dropper if you don't like the overflow from squirting.
Then use impact driver. You can use manual, like this---http://www.amazon.com/Pro-Grade-19620-2-Inch-Driver-Impact/dp/B002O16UPM/ref=sr_1_9?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1328979855&sr=1-9
Or battery powered if you have one----http://www.amazon.com/Makita-Bare-Tool-BTD141Z-Lithium-Ion-Cordless/dp/B001DISXWU/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1328979855&sr=1-2

If screw doesn't break free, repeat soaking in penetrating oil. Remember to give it time to soak in and penetrate the length of the threads.

Ralph


----------



## muleman RIP

4 inch grinder and the screw head is gone in a few seconds. Then take a punch and a BFH and the remnants come out. Go to autozone and get new nylon inserts and screws.


----------



## Adillo303

muleman said:


> 4 inch grinder and the screw head is gone in a few seconds. Then take a punch and a BFH and the remnants come out. Go to autozone and get new nylon inserts and screws.



That would be my vote.


----------



## squerly

Attach new plate over old plate with double sided tape.  Go have a beer.


----------



## Kane

This is exactly why God created the Dremel tool.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Bob the best penitrating oil i have found is dot3 brake fluid you live where the roads ar salted so my guess the exposed part of the screw behind the bumper is about twice the size so you may need to use the grinder and bfh trick instead of new plastic inserts i would use nyloc nuts and bolts so the next time you have to remove it you just have to use the grinder


----------



## BigAl RIP

Had you tried actually using a screw driver instead of a dime to remove them ???


----------



## Ice Queen

If all else fails, drill them out and replace with slightly larger screws, if necessary


----------



## muleman RIP

Bet the plate expired the end of January and you waited till it was COLD outside to do it. Time to clear out some garage space and work inside. When you get that done you can come fix my gas line leak on the pickup. Salamander heaters and a full tank are not a good combo to work together in the barn.


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:


> Had you tried actually using a screw driver instead of a dime to remove them ???



I didn't use a dime.  I tried a PENNY


----------



## bczoom

Kroil.  Let it sit for awhile.  It WILL come loose.

Next time, do what I do and instead of using something with a phillips head, mount with something with a hex head you can get a ratchet on.


----------

